
Breaker 101 – Online Web Security Course - daeken
https://breaker101.com/
======
daeken
Breaker 101 launched about 3 years ago on HN. At that point, it was extremely
time-intensive (for students and myself) and cost about $1000. The price only
went up over time, which meant that fewer and fewer people could afford this
information.

Today I'm happy to announce the new Breaker 101. Same great material, but for
a fraction of the price -- only $149. I truly believe that every programmer
would benefit from this course, and now it's accessible to many, many more
people than ever before.

------
fujipadam
Looks great - what is the time commitment to go through the entire course?

~~~
daeken
It's 99% self-driven and constantly expanding, so it's tough to pinpoint an
exact number. But for the content as it is right now, it's 20-40 hours of
work. Some people take more or less time (depending on prior experience,
distractions, etc), but that's the ballpark. The only thing that's strictly
timed are the two "mid term" exams, which are 4 hours each.

------
chasb
Nice. Are you using an LMS, or did you roll your own?

~~~
daeken
Everything is running on my own platform (aside from videos hosted on
Youtube). As the class has evolved, the platform has grown quite considerably,
but it's really held up well. I've considered moving it to something off-the-
shelf, but I like the flexibility that I have with my codebase; anything that
students want, I can typically implement quickly.

------
choward
Cool ad, bro.

~~~
dang
Come on, that's not nice. daeken's been a fine HN user for years, and hasn't
posted this project since 2014. That's hardly overdoing it, and HN is supposed
to be a place where people can share their work.

~~~
dan1234
Is it really appropriate as a "Show HN" though, or should it really have been
a more general submission?

Feels like a link to a 'paid only' project goes against the spirit.

~~~
dang
Fair point, and my mistake. I added "Show HN" earlier since daeken is the
creator of the project, but I forgot to check that there was a way to try it
out. We'll take that bit out again.

